# pay increase for a big storm



## sameoldthang (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a question and looking for a little guidance. In addition to having my own lots to do, I am a sub for a snow removal company and they will be calling me and giving me a route for big storms like whats headed our way. Here in Indiana they are calling for 8-12 and I get paid X per hour. Can I ask for X+1 per hour more being we are getting a bad storm . Thanks


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

IMO best case was for that to be worked out when you signed up as a sub. 
I only work as a sub since this is a side gig for me. When his rates go up so do mine. He has three rates based on the amount and account. Rates change at 6" and 12".


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They pay by the hr. Big storm more hrs. IMO. How's about they tell you it's a small storm coming and renegotiate a smaller amount paid.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

You are getting paid by the hour. Why would you expect to make more per hour? I don't get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mr.Markus;1707580 said:


> They pay by the hr. Big storm more hrs. IMO. How's about they tell you it's a small storm coming and renegotiate a smaller amount paid.


Right on!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Wilnip;1707583 said:


> You are getting paid by the hour. Why would you expect to make more per hour? I don't get it.


Exacly........


----------



## sameoldthang (Jul 31, 2010)

*pay*

Thanks for the reply's. Why would I get paid more per hour on a big event, more fuel burned, more risk. He charges more $$ for more snow, so why should I get paid the same...


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

You burn more fuel per hour when they are calling for 12"? If you wait til the storm is over, maybe. But are you not going to be plowing the lots by the time there is 2" on the ground? You will burn more fuel overall, but not more per hour. You will be plowing a lot more hours though.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You're fuel and risk are part of your hourly. You make more too cause you get more hours. What you negotiated was hourly not a baseline...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Doesn't 12" take longer to plow than 2"?......

I know it does for me!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I get payed hourly. Last storm 4 inches 12 hours. This storm yesterday. 29 hours. 7 inches. Long storms are better no matter how much it snows. If the storm last longer I make more . Does"t matter how much It snows.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

So you agreed for X dollars per hour and since its a big storm you want more... Plow for what you agreed to and at the end maybe he will give you a bonus.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not your business what he gets paid.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Same as I have to sometimes remind my clients...You don't get to make up or change the rules as the season progresses. If you fall short of what you feel is reasonable, then you make those modifications on the next contract.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd say get your own accounts if you're worried about what he's getting. If a sub wanted more for a larger storm I'd find a different sub........


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1707839 said:


> I'd say get your own accounts if you're worried about what he's getting. If a sub wanted more for a larger storm I'd find a different sub........


Yep, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

just offer storm bonuses, a set amount for every big storm


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

More snow means more hours. You set a price in at the start of the season. You get that price.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Crazy thread


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If one of our subs asked for more money for a big event I would tell him he is no longer needed. Without question.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Longae29;1710509 said:


> If one of our subs asked for more money for a big event I would tell him he is no longer needed. Without question.


I think most would, or at least laugh at them!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd double their pay and cut their hours in half.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I get an extra $10 an hour over 6 inches


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Whiffyspark;1710651 said:


> I get an extra $10 an hour over 6 inches


So do ladies on CL:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

grandview;1710640 said:


> I'd double their pay and cut their hours in half.


Haha.

That's another idea!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

He also covers my drive time and fuel. So hes not a bad person to work for


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Funny how the op hasn't been back to this site since he reliazed he wasn't getting the answers he wanted.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Wilnip;1710856 said:


> Funny how the op hasn't been back to this site since he reliazed he wasn't getting the answers he wanted.


Alot of people on here lately think they should be paid what the contractor makes. It doesn't work that way lol


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Longae29;1710509 said:


> If one of our subs asked for more money for a big event I would tell him he is no longer needed. Without question.


I agree.

We put together 4-6 hour routes during average snows. They get paid hourly, if more hours are needed, I let them know we have additional lots not on a tight time line.
Our opinion of big snows, they will get more hours, plus we will just bring out wheel loaders so nobody is struggling or wasting time.


----------



## ColliCut (Dec 22, 2013)

grandview;1707807 said:


> Not your business what he gets paid.


As someone in the same position as the OP (I work as a sub only), I agree with this 100%. At first I was very tempted to ask what he's charging for my time (he bills hourly as well, and I wondered what I could be making if I got my own accounts)... But I came to the realization that it was simply none of my business. I agreed to an hourly rate. That's all she wrote.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

ColliCut;1711799 said:


> As someone in the same position as the OP (I work as a sub only), I agree with this 100%. At first I was very tempted to ask what he's charging for my time (he bills hourly as well, and I wondered what I could be making if I got my own accounts)... But I came to the realization that it was simply none of my business. I agreed to an hourly rate. That's all she wrote.


Very well said.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

sameoldthang;1707591 said:


> He charges more $$ for more snow, so why should I get paid the same...


Because you work for him....


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

sameoldthang;1707568 said:


> I have a question and looking for a little guidance. In addition to having my own lots to do, I am a sub for a snow removal company and they will be calling me and giving me a route for big storms like whats headed our way. Here in Indiana they are calling for 8-12 and I get paid X per hour. Can I ask for X+1 per hour more being we are getting a bad storm . Thanks


Just curious. Do you ask your own customers to pay you X+1 for bad storms?


----------



## Stars & Stripes Landsca (Jan 29, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1710633 said:


> I think most would, or at least laugh at them!


Off topic, I wanted to message you about your avatar photo and the bright lights, but you have that option turned off?


----------



## sameoldthang (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, this was indeed a hot topic! I did get a increase of X+5 and a free tank of gas. These people have always been good to me and I try my best with them and I am very thankful. Gotta love the cash driveways and small business lots and I have made double what I made last year so thanks for the encouragement! Off to another day of driveways and small business lots and helping a owner of a company that watches out for his staff!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Longae29;1710509 said:


> If one of our subs asked for more money for a big event I would tell him he is no longer needed. Without question.


100% agree.... get lost, this should have been negotiated well before the snow started flying...


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

sameoldthang;1712952 said:


> Wow, this was indeed a hot topic! I did get a increase of X+5 and a free tank of gas. These people have always been good to me and I try my best with them and I am very thankful. Gotta love the cash driveways and small business lots and I have made double what I made last year so thanks for the encouragement! Off to another day of driveways and small business lots and helping a owner of a company that watches out for his staff!


Nice Glad it all worked out for ya


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

goel;1712235 said:


> Just curious. Do you ask your own customers to pay you X+1 for bad storms?





NorthernSvc's;1712960 said:


> 100% agree.... get lost, this should have been negotiated well before the snow started flying...


Pricing is to be spelled out when the estimate is given.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have to say, I think maybe you looked at it all wrong from the beginning. As a boss, we dread big storms. We know that our employee hours, subs if you have them, fuel, etc will all go up big time compared to an average storm. It's also the perfect time for breakdowns, accidents, damage etc. Sure, we charge per visit, or x amount over a certain measurement, but it's not as if we break the bank. A big storm presents a bigger possibility for loss than an average storm. This last one was hell and we're barely out of the worst of it. Certain companies may not be in my boat depending on how their accounts and routes are laid out, but I'm sure glad its over and am praying we don't get another one similar. In an event like this, I'd much rather be in a truck working for someone else. 

That being said, I did tell all of my guys during the event that they'd be taken care of for sticking by my side through it. Each one will get at least a free 5 hour bonus. They could have easily walked away and left me hanging, and I appreciate that it wasn't even an option in their heads. In the past I've had a guy or 2 suddenly decide they're "tired" or "don't feel good" and basically decide for the moment that plowing for me just isn't for them. I'm the most lienient, giving, and forgiving boss you could ever work for, but sometimes certain ones forget I'm just that.....the boss, and they use my kindness to their advantage. Plenty of out of work people are willing to take their place in a second.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

got-h2o;1713165 said:


> I have to say, I think maybe you looked at it all wrong from the beginning. As a boss, we dread big storms. We know that our employee hours, subs if you have them, fuel, etc will all go up big time compared to an average storm. It's also the perfect time for breakdowns, accidents, damage etc. Sure, we charge per visit, or x amount over a certain measurement, but it's not as if we break the bank. A big storm presents a bigger possibility for loss than an average storm. This last one was hell and we're barely out of the worst of it. Certain companies may not be in my boat depending on how their accounts and routes are laid out, but I'm sure glad its over and am praying we don't get another one similar. In an event like this, I'd much rather be in a truck working for someone else.
> 
> That being said, I did tell all of my guys during the event that they'd be taken care of for sticking by my side through it. Each one will get at least a free 5 hour bonus. They could have easily walked away and left me hanging, and I appreciate that it wasn't even an option in their heads. In the past I've had a guy or 2 suddenly decide they're "tired" or "don't feel good" and basically decide for the moment that plowing for me just isn't for them. I'm the most lienient, giving, and forgiving boss you could ever work for, but sometimes certain ones forget I'm just that.....the boss, and they use my kindness to their advantage. Plenty of out of work people are willing to take their place in a second.


For me personally, we need the subs for the "big ones" we could handle the little ones that end by 9pm in-house, but choose to allow the subs to still handle "their" lots, in order to get more hours for the season. We need them for when it hits the fan, or time is really tight in order to service all locations. I'd say more breakdowns(mental and machine) happen on a longer duration event, but only because its more hours for it to happen during. A breakdown can just as easily happen during a 2hr cleanup as a 12 hr shift.

...and I also hate any storm over 3-4"


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

got-h2o;1713165 said:


> I have to say, I think maybe you looked at it all wrong from the beginning. As a boss, we dread big storms. We know that our employee hours, subs if you have them, fuel, etc will all go up big time compared to an average storm. It's also the perfect time for breakdowns, accidents, damage etc. Sure, we charge per visit, or x amount over a certain measurement, but it's not as if we break the bank. A big storm presents a bigger possibility for loss than an average storm. This last one was hell and we're barely out of the worst of it. Certain companies may not be in my boat depending on how their accounts and routes are laid out, but I'm sure glad its over and am praying we don't get another one similar. In an event like this, I'd much rather be in a truck working for someone else.
> 
> That being said, I did tell all of my guys during the event that they'd be taken care of for sticking by my side through it. Each one will get at least a free 5 hour bonus. They could have easily walked away and left me hanging, and I appreciate that it wasn't even an option in their heads. In the past I've had a guy or 2 suddenly decide they're "tired" or "don't feel good" and basically decide for the moment that plowing for me just isn't for them. I'm the most lienient, giving, and forgiving boss you could ever work for, but sometimes certain ones forget I'm just that.....the boss, and they use my kindness to their advantage. Plenty of out of work people are willing to take their place in a second.


THat was something you gave your subs. YOur subs did not ask for that. From what I along with many others understood was that he(op) was going to approach the boss and ask for more money mid season.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Hamelfire;1713468 said:


> THat was something you gave your subs. YOur subs did not ask for that. From what I along with many others understood was that he(op) was going to approach the boss and ask for more money mid season.


Exactly. And I meant my drivers. I don't have any subs this year. But ya, if they asked for it, I'd have probably been looking for new drivers last minute lol.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

got-h2o;1713165 said:


> We know that our employee hours, subs if you have them, fuel, etc will all go up big time compared to an average storm. It's also the perfect time for breakdowns, accidents, damage etc. Sure, we charge per visit, or x amount over a certain measurement, but it's not as if we break the bank. A big storm presents a bigger possibility for loss than an average storm.


This says you need to revise how you price things.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

32vld;1714954 said:


> This says you need to revise how you price things.


Ya, and lose 10-15yr old accounts by pricing them higher b/c there MIGHT be a big storm? And why do we have to break the bank? That's all I was saying is that we don't. It's about making a living, not getting rich. I make a pretty successful, pretty honest living in this business. Snow is what I do. It has it's ups and downs. Bottom line is, there are plenty of hidden costs as an owner that guys down the line will never see until they break off on their own, grow and realize how things really are.

Don't get me wrong, I understand you mean blizzard clauses, etc... But not all accounts are flexible when it comes to certain things. It's a tough world out there. Here at least. If I want to keep accounts, I play by their rules.........to a point.


----------

